# PC 2020 von AMD und Intel: PCGH-Sonderheft mit Bauvorschlägen jetzt im Handel und als Download



## PCGH-Redaktion (25. September 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *PC 2020 von AMD und Intel: PCGH-Sonderheft mit Bauvorschlägen jetzt im Handel und als Download*

						Einfach die teuersten Komponenten kaufen und hoffen, dass er sein Zweck erfüllt? Kann man machen, wenn das Geld keine Rolle spielt. Andernfalls haben wir fünf unterschiedliche Bauvorschläge mit aktuellen Komponenten für Sie, die auf Ihren jeweiligen Zweck oder Budget zugeschnitten sind. Egal ob Budget-, High-End-, oder Mini-PC - jeder Rechner bietet das bestmögliche Preis-Leistungsverhältnis. Die fünf Vorschläge packen wir in das aktuelle Sonderheft und garnieren sie mit einem Test von 20 aktuellen Monitoren sowie mehreren Praxisartikeln.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *PC 2020 von AMD und Intel: PCGH-Sonderheft mit Bauvorschlägen jetzt im Handel und als Download*


----------



## Basileukum (8. Oktober 2019)

*AW: PC 2020 von AMD und Intel: PCGH-Sonderheft mit Bauvorschlägen jetzt im Handel und als Download*

Die machen hier bei der PCGH schon tolle Sonderhefte. 

Ich kann nur jedem das Sonderheft "So funktioniert ihr Computer" empfehlen. Ist auch ziemlich dick, hab da n Monat gebraucht, bis ich das nebenher dann mal durchgewurstelt habe. Ist halt fürn Nap auch nicht immer ganz einfach zu verstehen, die Materie.


----------



## BxBender (26. Oktober 2019)

*AW: PC 2020 von AMD und Intel: PCGH-Sonderheft mit Bauvorschlägen jetzt im Handel und als Download*

Schöne Sache! Habs gleich mal weitergeleitet, hoffentlich bin ich dann aus dem Thema endlich wieder raus.


----------

